# Relationship registration - Sydney??



## pommyemma (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm really hoping someone can help me here! My bf (Aussie) and I (English) are in the proccess of getting our de facto application together. I know that relationship registration may waive the 12-month relationship requirement and that this has been the case in VIC, TAS and ACT (and soonish in NSW) But I've found that in Sydney there is a relationship declaration program that has the same service (i.e you pay a fee, make a declaration, sign it and get a certificate etc).

My question is - Can this service from City of Sydney be used in the same way the Births, Marriages and Deaths servce from VIC and other states to potentially waive the 12 month relationship requirement?

Would the soon-to-be-established NSW relationship register incorporate the couples already registered in the Sydney register? 

Should we register our relationship with City of Sydney? WOuld this count? Or should we wait for the NSW register?

We've been together as a 'defacto' for 10 months now after a period of 'dating'. We live together, share accounts and have plenty of shared travel, expenses, blah blah...

We're looking into registration as a way to speed things up since I have to go back home to England (WHV expiring) 

Cheers guys,

Emma

I


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

pommyemma said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm really hoping someone can help me here! My bf (Aussie) and I (English) are in the proccess of getting our de facto application together. I know that relationship registration may waive the 12-month relationship requirement and that this has been the case in VIC, TAS and ACT (and soonish in NSW) But I've found that in Sydney there is a relationship declaration program that has the same service (i.e you pay a fee, make a declaration, sign it and get a certificate etc).
> 
> ...


I'd be surprised whether the Sydney City rego would be accepted by Immi emma or otherwise they would have had it mentioned and even if they're not aware of it which they possibly aren't, they'd still probably elect to stick with the state governments systems just for some uniformity of using Births, deaths and marriages registries of each state/territory, stuff done by cities being something less formal.
I'd doubt that the NSW registry would pick up the city registrations too and it'd be up to the NSW registry office and though they could say the city document could support your state registration you'll still likely need to put in a full application.
On what another poster posted, NSW're scheduled to implement the registration service sometime in July, so it's not long away.

Another poster on asking questions direct of the Vic registry found that they were looking for a relationship to be about 12 months to get registered and so if NSW do likewise, you could still have an issue.

If you do not have the time to do 3 months regional work or WWOOF Australia for a second WHV some people have been known to look at a trip to NZ and returning on an ETA to get extra time for the 12 months relationship requirement.


----------



## Lana (Jun 29, 2010)

pommyemma said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm really hoping someone can help me here! My bf (Aussie) and I (English) are in the proccess of getting our de facto application together. I know that relationship registration may waive the 12-month relationship requirement and that this has been the case in VIC, TAS and ACT (and soonish in NSW) But I've found that in Sydney there is a relationship declaration program that has the same service (i.e you pay a fee, make a declaration, sign it and get a certificate etc).
> 
> ...


Hey emma..

i'm pretty sure that regardless you need to have to be in a 12 months relationship as this is one of the requirements for the De Facto visa.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Lana said:


> Hey emma..
> 
> i'm pretty sure that regardless you need to have to be in a 12 months relationship as this is one of the requirements for the De Facto visa.


If you have a look under Waiver on the 0ne year relationship requirement link under defacto eligibility Lana, you'll see having a relationship registration is listed _[ a defacto spouse deal you could say ]._


----------



## iko. (Mar 8, 2010)

Relationship registration in NSW starts tomorrow 1st July, I hope this link helps.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

iko. said:


> Relationship registration in NSW starts tomorrow 1st July, I hope this link helps.


Thanks for the link *Iko* and looks as though any people considering using registration in NSW as a 12 months waiver may have to wait on Immi/NSW negotiations, ie, in NSW advice is:


> *What is the effect of registration?*
> Couples in registered relationships will be recognised as "de facto partners" for the purposes of most legislation in NSW.
> 
> This will mean people in registered relationships will be able to rely on their certificate of registration to access various entitlements, services and records under NSW law. Registered couples may be able to access more easily, key benefits and rights under NSW legislation. Additionally, in situations that are not necessarily governed by legislation, service providers may choose to accept registration of a relationship as proof of the legitimacy of that relationship.
> ...


----------



## pommyemma (Feb 11, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Thanks for the link *Iko* and looks as though any people considering using registration in NSW as a 12 months waiver may have to wait on Immi/NSW negotiations, ie, in NSW advice is:


Wow - they do make it hard don't they?!

I've just downloaded NSW Relationship Registration application forms simple enough. However, both parties need to provide at least three types of evidence from separate categories. Most importantly, category one which includes:

1) Australian Birth Certificate
2) Australian Citizenship Certificate
3) Permanent Residence Status (eg visa in passport)

In my case I have neither - I shall call the registry to see if they'll accept a British birth certificate on Monday. It seems disheartening though.

My only condolence is that there isn't anywhere on the website or form that specifically says that you cannot register your relationship if one party isn't an Australian citizen or a permanent resident. It just says that at least one person has to reside in NSW.

Another hurdle in the long horrible journey of visa preparation...


----------



## coyle1983 (Mar 11, 2010)

pommyemma said:


> Wow - they do make it hard don't they?!
> 
> I've just downloaded NSW Relationship Registration application forms simple enough. However, both parties need to provide at least three types of evidence from separate categories. Most importantly, category one which includes:
> 
> ...


Hi emma, ive not checked what it says in NSW re: poviding proof of indentity but in Victoria it states: If you are unable to provide an identifi cation document from List 1, you must provide two from List 2 and one from both List 3 and List 4.

which would simply mean getting a NSW drivers licence and using your UK passport as proof, which would mean you can provide 2 tpyes of evidence from list 2.

One thing slightly confusing me is that to register the relationship, it looks as if you dont need to be living together but for the purposes of de-facto visa you would need to be or would simply having the relationship registered waiver that as well? I would think not but you never know


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

pommyemma said:


> Wow - they do make it hard don't they?!
> 
> I've just downloaded NSW Relationship Registration application forms simple enough. However, both parties need to provide at least three types of evidence from separate categories. Most importantly, category one which includes:
> 
> ...


The Victorian relationship registration has a similar requirement, though it could be four categories and whereas a non Australian passport was also not Category 1 evidence it states if you do not have a Category 1 document, then you should have two from Category 2. which includes an overseas passport and for Victoria, either a drivers or shooters licence.
It might be worth checking the NSW one to see if there is something similar.
*Edit:* It doesn't though they at least have that " ring us " bit.

*Just also remember that they do apparently not yet have in place Immi acceptance it would seem, ie.*


> The NSW Government is currently working with the Commonwealth as to whether registration will also enable NSW couples to be recognised as de facto partners under Commonwealth law.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

coyle1983 said:


> Hi emma, ive not checked what it says in NSW re: poviding proof of indentity but in Victoria it states: If you are unable to provide an identifi cation document from List 1, you must provide two from List 2 and one from both List 3 and List 4.
> 
> which would simply mean getting a NSW drivers licence and using your UK passport as proof, which would mean you can provide 2 tpyes of evidence from list 2.
> 
> One thing slightly confusing me is that to register the relationship, it looks as if you dont need to be living together but for the purposes of de-facto visa you would need to be or would simply having the relationship registered waiver that as well? I would think not but you never know


I was typing the same time as you Coyle but a bit later it seems.
You'll only be able to do in NSW what you have choice of in Victoria if in fact NSW have the same provision.
Getting a relationship waiver is just really waiving the length of 12 months requirement and sort of puts you on the same footing as if applying for a spouse visa but for either spouse or defacto visas there's still a heap of other evidence required to show that one way or another you do have a relationship.
A good read of *Booklet #1 *is essential for people considering any partner or PMV visas.


----------



## pommyemma (Feb 11, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> I was typing the same time as you Coyle but a bit later it seems.
> You'll only be able to do in NSW what you have choice of in Victoria if in fact NSW have the same provision.
> Getting a relationship waiver is just really waiving the length of 12 months requirement and sort of puts you on the same footing as if applying for a spouse visa but for either spouse or defacto visas there's still a heap of other evidence required to show that one way or another you do have a relationship.
> A good read of *Booklet #1 *is essential for people considering any partner or PMV visas.


Hey,

Thanks for your swift responses guys.

Just double-checked the form again, it says to 'provide at least 3 forms of ID, one of each from categories 1,2 and 3. There is a category 4 for proof of residential address (bills etc). Who knows - maybe they'll let me swap them around. I'll call them after the weekend and see what they say. As you said Wanderer, they're in negotiations at the moment with the commonwealth but who knows how long that could take! Looks like I might be back to square one!


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

pommyemma said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm really hoping someone can help me here! My bf (Aussie) and I (English) are in the proccess of getting our de facto application together. I know that relationship registration may waive the 12-month relationship requirement and that this has been the case in VIC, TAS and ACT (and soonish in NSW) But I've found that in Sydney there is a relationship declaration program that has the same service (i.e you pay a fee, make a declaration, sign it and get a certificate etc).
> 
> ...


Emma,

I am in the process of doing the exact same thing. in short yes it does work.. well hopefully.. I will know soon enough..

I am using a good lawyer who found the loop hole for me and is busy with my documents. I actually just sent him my relationship certificate and the additional evidence documents he requested. (about 10 minutes ago).

I must admit this application has not be a walk in the park at all. the amount of proof and documentation I had to put together has been an absolute nightmare.. weeks of work.

suggestions such as:

1) Adding each other onto each others super funds as beneficiaries,
2) Counts bank accounts & credit cards,
3) Emergency contacts at work,
4) Lease agreements,

There is endless documents requested and supplied.. lets hope it is now enough to submit next week.. then there is the up to 6 month waiting period for onshore.

My partner and I have been in a relationship since June 2010 and have been living together since August so it appears our situations are similar...

let me know if you have any questions...

Dylan


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It is not actually a loop hole Dylan and relationship registration has been recognised in the Immi regulations for quite a while now.
Whilst you do need to collate evidence for any visa application, you still have to do that even if getting a lawyer or agent to lodge an application and if you're happy to pay handsomely for it, so be it but the reason most people use forums is because they take A DIY approach, the applications not requiring an appreciation of rocket science and a good read of Booklet#1 and using the Checklist that Immi provide and theré should not be too many problems.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Wanderer,

I guess "loop hole" was the incorrect term to use. but it is a way around the 12 month requirement. Yes it doesn't take a rocket scientist to do the easy step by step process however in a more complicated situation and when your immigration lies on the result, I personally would rather use and pay for a professional to put in that extra edge towards a positive outcome.



Wanderer said:


> It is not actually a loop hole Dylan and relationship registration has been recognised in the Immi regulations for quite a while now.
> Whilst you do need to collate evidence for any visa application, you still have to do that even if getting a lawyer or agent to lodge an application and if you're happy to pay handsomely for it, so be it but the reason most people use forums is because they take A DIY approach, the applications not requiring an appreciation of rocket science and a good read of Booklet#1 and using the Checklist that Immi provide and theré should not be too many problems.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm not too sure how a professional can put an extra edge on an application and that if anything will come from an applicants endeavour.
Consider the information in the sticky thread by el kitten as an example.
On the other hand there have been a few posters on the forum and others I have seen where there have been issues with Agents, be it competence or just communication.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Point taken.



Wanderer said:


> I'm not too sure how a professional can put an extra edge on an application and that if anything will come from an applicants endeavour.
> Consider the information in the sticky thread by el kitten as an example.
> On the other hand there have been a few posters on the forum and others I have seen where there have been issues with Agents, be it competence or just communication.


----------

